# My first run with Plasti dip, grille



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far. Keep up the good work. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OK , now you can peel it off . 

Dip Dip Dip plasti ..


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks pretty mean. Just gotta get rid of that license plate bracket =]


----------



## iCruzeAllDay (Dec 30, 2015)

On the Middle grille where there is the opening to allow air into the radiator. Di you tape off anything behind that or no? was there any overspray that got on the radiator if you didn't?


----------

